
World’s first virtual reality cinema - FrankyHollywood
http://www.hotrecentnews.com/en/news/amsterdam-gets-virtual-reality-movies/6585
======
FrankyHollywood
I'm very excited about this! Can't wait to see the first movie
[https://thevrcinema.com/](https://thevrcinema.com/)

